# Back To The Future



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I got out for a bike ride this morning with Chris, and we saw this Delorean opened up for display, so I took some pictures. I had seen it before, looking dirty, but it was really cleaned up and looking good. It is in very good condition.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> I got out for a bike ride this morning with Chris, and we saw this Delorean opened up for display, so I took some pictures. I had seen it before, looking dirty, but it was really cleaned up and looking good. It is in very good condition.


Must be a fake...where's the flux capacitor?


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

It amazes me the cars that turn up in the Philippines. over the last 10 years or so I've noticed a influx of exotic and expensive cars. I believe the owner of the Castle resturant on the base owns a ferrari. I've seen high end porche's and I believe there's even a Lambo dealer in Manila. There most be some very rich people here


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

subseastu said:


> It amazes me the cars that turn up in the Philippines. over the last 10 years or so I've noticed a influx of exotic and expensive cars. I believe the owner of the Castle resturant on the base owns a ferrari. I've seen high end porche's and I believe there's even a Lambo dealer in Manila. There most be some very rich people here


I think I have seen a newer Porsche over by the Castle.

A few months ago we were on SCTEX heading back to Subic and I saw a car approaching fast from behind, and he passed my Avanza Supercar like we were standing still. He then proceeded to pull over by the new CR to pee, and I saw that he was driving a new Bentley ( I had to look it up when I got home). He then had to pass me again and this time I was ready, and took a video of him zooming by at 200+ kph.

The owner of a hotel in Baguio has about 10 exotics, I am told. I have seen his orange Lambo, red Ferrari, and black Porsche parked in front of the hotel. My Bro-in-law says he has an Audi R10 and others.


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I think I have seen a newer Porsche over by the Castle.
> 
> A few months ago we were on SCTEX heading back to Subic and I saw a car approaching fast from behind, and he passed my Avanza Supercar like we were standing still. He then proceeded to pull over by the new CR to pee, and I saw that he was driving a new Bentley ( I had to look it up when I got home). He then had to pass me again and this time I was ready, and took a video of him zooming by at 200+ kph.
> 
> The owner of a hotel in Baguio has about 10 exotics, I am told. I have seen his orange Lambo, red Ferrari, and black Porsche parked in front of the hotel. My Bro-in-law says he has an Audi R10 and others.


I know I wouldn't mind being a shilling behind these people!!!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There is a lot of money in Manila. They have a Rolls Royce dealership now. There is a group of guys in Manila that have Porsche's. They get together early on Sunday mornings and take their cars out for drives down the Expressways. I have seen Ferrari's in Green Hills and a Lamborghini (brand new) at the Clark Raceway. A fellow in the condo building I used to live in, in Eastwood City, had an Audi R8. Obviously they have more $ than they know what to do with.

<Snip>


----------

